# some of the kills i have made



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

These are some of my kills from the last two seasons


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice! Not sure I would have had the nerve to take on that skunk!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, of your kills are huge.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Did not even spray makeing flys with him now


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats some slingshot skills you have. im with charles, i wouldnt even think about shooting at a skunk. not even with my car ! the smell ! ! ! too many roadkilled skunks for me .


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Very cool man. I cant tell is that double theraband gold or single on that raccoon?

Thanks,

Brandon


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

good job friend. i too took a **** this winter but didn't take pictures with it as i suspected something was wrong with it,sickly looking and acting. but a true testament of a good slingshots power from you.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

was that raccoon with black theraband?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

pop shot said:


> was that raccoon with black theraband?


Judging by the bloody club, I'd say yes.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes with dubble black


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very cool gotta love those florida pine forests


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow u go after some big game with that catty mate great shooting


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

What type of ammo did you use on the ****? I was talking with somebody that caught a racoon with .40 cal lead with a square hit to the head, it was stone dead with 1 shot. I seen the picture of the **** it was a pretty big one. Great pics ghost, you actually got an armadillo too lol!.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

One was 300 grain 45 cal one was 1/2 nut lead filled one was a marble and war club and i take a lot of armadillos with marbles head shot are a must


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

you look like dave hester on storage wars YUUUUUUUUUUP! but seriously good kills

thanks :king:


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Some nice kills there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Simply amazing


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Amazing kills especially the armadillo with a marble.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Yup very cool pics. The Ghost game bags are awesome!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a pretty impressive take there, Ghost...some fine shooting skills you've got there.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Great kills!!I think you are using single TBG right?what taper? It just shows that u dont need a 30 lb pull to kill something like a **** or a armadillo!accuracy is far more important


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

most of them were single tbg 1inch taper to 3/4 9 1/2 long.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

To get the speed you need, what is your draw length ? are you shooting butterfly, semi butterfly ?

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i draw back past my head i dont anchor i would not call it butterfly.


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

Great kills! Sounds like an unorthodox shooting style. Did you practice other methods and end up with that? Or grab a sling and that was just most comfortable/accurate right away?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i shoot many ways but when i hunt i look at what i want to hit and let my hand and eyes do the work.


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

Glad to hear it ghost. I have time to finally get new bands on my catty, practice, then maybe try for kill #1 before the long weekend's over.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

do you have ground squirrels where you are when i was at camp penlton they were all over.


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes, nothing heavily populates my area except “pest" birds though. Crows, pigeons, etc. is about all I get in the city, besides occasional squirrels at parks. Undeveloped land is not far off though so that's where I'll be heading.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

cool


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> These are some of my kills from the last two seasons


Kill, kill, kill - what do you think your avatar is, the grim reaper?

:screwy: :screwy: :wave:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bigron said:


> very cool gotta love those florida pine forests


I like the Florida oak hammocks because for some reason, squirrels go nuts over them.

Then again, I like Haulover Beach...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

THWACK! said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > These are some of my kills from the last two seasons
> ...


something like that.


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

Crazy! I have never gotten anything other than tiny squirrel with a single band setup! You sir are a great marksman


----------

